# Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien



## W-Lahn (14. April 2016)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/herpes-...to-tackle-a-fishy-problem-1460585506?mod=e2fb


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2016)

*AW: Koi-Herpes als Waffe gegen Karpfen*

Auch im Neckar schon erprobt, dort ist der gesamte Bestand der Rüssler, samt Rekordfisch Big Ben am Virus erkrankt und ausgelöscht worden.
Könnte also als Waffe, sozusagen in Notwehr, gegen diese Gewässerplage funktionieren!
Viel Glück da bei, bleibt den Aussis zu wünschen. 
Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen, diesen Dreckfisch erst gar nicht auf die Natur loszulassen, aber hinterher weiß man es oft besser!

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (14. April 2016)

*AW: Koi-Herpes als Waffe gegen Karpfen*

Das Selbe haben die bei Kaninchen mit Myxomatose versucht, aber mittlerweile sind die australischen Kaninchen gegen einige Stämme resistent, weshalb die komplette Ausrottung nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Pinn (14. April 2016)

*AW: Koi-Herpes als Waffe gegen Karpfen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch im Neckar schon erprobt, dort ist der gesamte Bestand der Rüssler, samt Rekordfisch Big Ben am Virus erkrankt und ausgelöscht worden.
> Könnte also als Waffe, sozusagen in Notwehr, gegen diese Gewässerplage funktionieren!
> Viel Glück da bei, bleibt den Aussis zu wünschen.
> Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen, diesen Dreckfisch erst gar nicht auf die Natur loszulassen, aber hinterher weiß man es oft besser!
> ...



Dieser Virus scheint teilweise tödlich für Kois und andere Rüssler zu sein. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man "diesen Dreckfisch" effektiv mit Viren bekämpfen kann. Vogelgrippe und Myxomatose zeigen uns was anderes.  

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ossipeter (14. April 2016)

*AW: Koi-Herpes als Waffe gegen Karpfen*

Ich glaub nicht, das das was bringt. In Bayern sind ca 90% der Karpfen bereits KHV durch. Tragen aber den Virus an sich und können natürlich nicht resistente Stämme treffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien​*
Die Australier sind ja recht schmerzfrei, wenns um den Versuch der Ausrottung eingeschleppter Arten geht.

Man erinnere sich an die Myxomatose, die man zum vernichten der eingeschleppten Karnickel freisetzte..

Nun solls also den Karpfen an den Kragen gehen mittels des Karpfen-Herpes-Virus.

So berichtet der SpiegelOnline:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...karpfen-mit-herpesviren-toeten-a-1090545.html

Schon im 19. Jahrhundert wäre Karpfen nach Australien gebracht worden. 

Erst in den 1960ern wären sie aber zum Problem geworden, als einige aus einer Fischfarm entwischten..

Heute würden Karpfen im Murray-Darling-Becken 89% der gesamten Fischbiomasse stellen.

Die Regierung will 10 Millionen Euro in den kommenden 30 Jahren ausgeben, um dann 95% der Karpfen getötet zu haben.

Ab dem Jahr 2018 solls losgehen...
-------------------------------------------------

Krankheiten freisetzen ist dann aber wohl doch nicht vielleicht der optimale Weg, selbst wenn man das Problem anerkennt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Vlt n paar Kormorane von hier nach dort umsiedeln wäre besser


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Ich hatte dazu schonmal einen Thread aufgemacht, vielleicht kann man die beiden ja zusammenfügen....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314929


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich hatte dazu schonmal einen Thread aufgemacht, vielleicht kann man die beiden ja zusammenfügen....
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314929


Danke Dir - muss doch öfter ins Anglerlatein gucken - habs hier mit eingefügt!!

DANKE nochmal fürs aufmerksam machen!
#6#6#6


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Gern geschehen!


----------



## Deep Down (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Damit bekäme man dann auch in SH das Karpfenproblem in den empfindlichen Ökoseesystemen dauerhaft in den Griff! |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Die Tackleindustrie freut sich...

Aber davon mal ab, könnte das nicht auch Schleien betreffen und gar zur Gefahrenquelle für Karpfenzuchtanlagen werden ?


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Die Australier sind ziemlich kreativ in der Karpfenbekämpfung, vor ein paar Jahren wurde auch mal ein Kopfgeld von umgerechnet etwa 26000 auf einen vorher markierten Karpfen ausgesetzt ("Duke of Burrendong")...


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Anfangs ist das sicher ein Erfolg, im Erstkontakt ist der Virus den Karpfen noch einen Schritt voraus.
Danach werden die Australier wohl ihre Mühen haben, die angestrebten 95% Bestandseinbruch zu halten.
Wie bei der Myxomatose werden resistente Tiere die Reihen teilweise schließen können.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber davon mal ab, könnte das nicht auch Schleien betreffen und gar zur Gefahrenquelle für Karpfenzuchtanlagen werden ?



Schleien können das Virus übertragen, erkranken aber selbst nicht.
Heimische Cypriniden gibt es in Australien nicht und deshalb ist ein Überspringen auf andere Arten unwahrscheinlich.
Für Karpfenzuchten mit Kontakt zu kontaminierten Fischen und Wasser wäre das natürlich fatal.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Für das Aussetzen einiger erkrankter Fische als Überträger braucht es aber keine Millionen, auch nicht wenn man es 30 Jahre macht.
 Wetten das wird nichts, selbst wenn es zunächst vielleicht Erfolge zeigt.
 Krankheiten handeln klug, wenn Sie Ihren Wirt nicht töten, das werden sie schnell erlernen.

 Was die Kaninchen dort betrifft, hat es weder die Krankheit, noch weitere eingeführte Arten geschafft sie wieder auszurotten.
 Nun hat die heimische  Tierwelt da auch noch Marderartige, den Fuchs und eine neue Krankheit.

 Ratten wurden ja auch immer mal wieder verschleppt und dann mit Katzen, Schlangen oder Mungo bekämpft.
 Meist immer nur ein verschlimmbessern.|supergri


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Damit bekäme man dann auch in SH das Karpfenproblem in den empfindlichen Ökoseesystemen dauerhaft in den Griff! |supergri


 
 Keine Angst, früher oder später wird ein Gartenteichfreund, sich der Sache schon annehmen.
 Der internationale Handel ist bei so etwas auch gern unterstützend aktiv.
 Ich habe das immer als gefährlich für die Natur gesehen, nun aber wird mir klar das sind alles Naturschützer.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

@BERND2000
Das Geld ging in die Erforschung, welcher KHV Stamm am tödlichsten ist und zu welcher Jahreszeit man den Virus ausbringt. Staatsgeld sitzt bei denen für solche Aktionen eher locker.

KHV bringt viele Eigenschaften eines Killervirus mit, hohe Mortalität, schnelle Verbreitung und zudem ist der Virus sehr selektiv.

Scheitern wird KHV aus dem selben Grund wie Myxomatose.
Es sind beides DNA-Viren.
Solche mutieren eher gemächlich und bei millionen infizierten Karpfen hat auch der eine reelle Chance Anpassungen zu erwerben, bevor sich das Virus ändert.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> @BERND2000
> Das Geld ging in die Erforschung, welcher KHV Stamm am tödlichsten ist und zu welcher Jahreszeit man den Virus ausbringt. Staatsgeld sitzt bei denen für solche Aktionen eher locker.
> 
> KHV bringt viele Eigenschaften eines Killervirus mit, hohe Mortalität, schnelle Verbreitung und zudem ist der Virus sehr selektiv.


 Ah..,also eher ein  Bio-B. Kampfstoff.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Wie gefährlich Neobiota sein können, sieht man weltweit. Überall dort wo der europäische Mensch auftauchte, gingen ganze Kulturen und die Natur den Bach runter.


----------



## Sneep (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Hallo,

solange die Australier die dann sinnvoll verwerten....

sneep


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Die machen Dünger draus, wie aus ihren Agakröten.

Hoffentlich bleiben wir von solchen B Waffeneinsatz verschont. Wild, Nutz und Schadkarpfen sind hier quasi Nachbarn.


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> solange die Australier die dann sinnvoll verwerten....
> 
> sneep



Das haben sie bisher schon versucht. Wobei das sinnvoll des deutschen Rechts sicher ein anderes ist als das australische 

http://charliecarp.com/about-charlie/


P.S. Laichzeit war schneller.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenherpes-Viren zum Karpfen ausrotten in Australien*

Die Koizüchter wird es freuen. Endlich werden Resistenzen herangezüchtet und nicht nur "aufgewärmte" Fische produziert, die den Virus in sich tragen, selbst nicht mehr daran sterben aber andere Vorkommen dezimieren.


----------

